# Pressure Cooker Question



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

I recently bought an All American Pressure Cooker/Canner, 21.5 Quart Capacity. This is my first time using a pressure cooker, so I have a few questions I hope you can answer for me. I was dismayed to read in the manual, that I cannot cook dry beans in it. This was one of the reasons I purchased it. I am always reading of folks who cook beans in their pressure cooker. Why not this model? Does anyone know?

Can this pressure cooker explode? It has a metal to metal seal. Everyone cleared the kitchen when I said I was about to use it. Even I am sitting in another room while it cooks.

Lastly, no mention was made regarding cooking frozen meats. Can this be done? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

Perhaps I can help answer this - There is a pressure cooker made by Presto ( I used to own one) that was a cooker /5or4? quart canner. The manual told you exactly how to cook and /or can in it. I have one now that looks identical that my Mom gave me and it is only a canner. Manual came with this one also. So - They were different somehow and if you want a cooker you must get one that can be used for that purpose. Something about it that it will stop up the little thingy on top,if used for cooking.


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you but this is an All American brand cooker/canner. It is very heavy. It appears to be very popular, which is why I thought someone here would know. Here is a link to it.http://www.amazon.com/All-American-...&keywords=All+American+pressure+cooker+canner


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I only use my pressure canners for canning and pressure cookers for cooking. I believe that the dry beans are because of the expansion during the cooking process. I can my dry beans then you can do with them as you please. If there is a phone number in your manual call it. Ask them what the reasoning is for it.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

The All American is one of the best made pressure canners out there. It is also a cooker, although I have never used mine as a cooker. I remember the manual saying that cooking beans in it may block the vent hole. 

If you are planning on pressure canning keep it, it will last a lifetime and there's no need to be scared of it. If you want just a pressure cooker there may be a better one out there for your needs.


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your answers. I found a link that explained all pressure cookers come with similar warnings due to liability issues, but many people make beans in their pressure cookers. http://pressurecookerrecipes22484.yuku.com/topic/1438#.Ue0rs6N5mSM


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I make dry beans in mine..but I have a smaller one specifically for that purpose.
I believe it's a 4 quart one.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats a nice outfit! The reasoning behind not using it for cooking is the jiggle weight pressure system. There is a small hole under it that lets excess steam escape when it builds up enough pressure. A bean hull could easily plug this and cause your canner to build excess pressure, and yes, possibly explode all over your kitchen. The nice part about your canner is that it also has a gauge so you can monitor the pressure and regulate it visually. This requires paying attention to it, but a lot of great beans have been cooked in them. Just be sure to check the pressure gauge regularly while cooking. The gauge also has a small hole, but is not nearly as likely to get clogged since the steam is not actually escaping through it, carrying bean hulls. I like the jiggle weight too, as long as it keeps jiggling every couple minutes you can hear that things are ok, if it goes quiet.... check your pressure gauge immediately and turn off heat if your pressure is too high.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

The good news about our soy bean - presto pressure cooker " disaster" is the pressure indicator blew it's gasket and the beans went allover the unoccupied kitchen.

Bad news would have been if Sis had been in there at he time and worse would have been an outright kaboom.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I have an All American 915 pressure canner that I use to pressure can beans and a six quart pressure cooker that I use to pressure cook beans. I always add about a tablespoon of oil to help hold the foam down and don't load the cooker more than 1/2 full when cooking beans.


----------



## GG (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a Presto 8-quart pressure cooker and haven't pre-soaked beans since purchasing it. I follow the same routine as mpennington adding oil to reduce foaming and not overfilling. Also, I never leave the kitchen when the pressure cooker is on the stove. Never. The answering machine can take the call and the person at the door can come back later. Everything else can wait until I'm done cooking in the pressure cooker. Paranoid works for me.


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

Just can the beans in quarts or pints and have them at the ready all the time. You can do a whole canner load and have your pantry shelves always stocked. Pre-soak beans over night, drain, fill jars to the shoulder, add salt if desired, top with water to cover beans, process 90 minutes at proper pressure for your altitude and you are done. Convenience food for a fraction of what store bought canned beans cost.


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Staceyy said:


> *Can this pressure cooker explode*? It has a metal to metal seal. Everyone cleared the kitchen when I said I was about to use it. Even I am sitting in another room while it cooks.


*No.*

Your canner has a rubber over pressure protection plug that would blow out if the pressure gets too high. (Way too high).

It'd make a minor mess if it blows.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

The trick of adding a bit of olive oil and not overfilling the cooker, works for me everytime. I pressure cook bean several times a week.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

right from their direction book....James


9. Do not cook foods such as applesauce, beans, cranberries, pearl barley, oatmeal or other cereals,
rice, split peas, noodles, macaroni, rhubarb, or spaghetti. These foods tend to foam, froth, and
sputter, and may block the pressure release device (steam vent). Refer to page 4 &#8220;Suitable Foods&#8221;​
for additional information and listings


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Thats a nice outfit! The reasoning behind not using it for cooking is the jiggle weight pressure system. There is a small hole under it that lets excess steam escape when it builds up enough pressure. A bean hull could easily plug this and cause your canner to build excess pressure, and yes, possibly explode all over your kitchen. The nice part about your canner is that it also has a gauge so you can monitor the pressure and regulate it visually. This requires paying attention to it, but a lot of great beans have been cooked in them. Just be sure to check the pressure gauge regularly while cooking. The gauge also has a small hole, but is not nearly as likely to get clogged since the steam is not actually escaping through it, carrying bean hulls. I like the jiggle weight too, as long as it keeps jiggling every couple minutes you can hear that things are ok, if it goes quiet.... check your pressure gauge immediately and turn off heat if your pressure is too high.


The other good news is that even if guage and jiggler hole failed, there is still a rubber safety plug that would blow out.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

A pressure cooker OR canner should never be left unattended. Many think because it has the "jiggler", you don't need to. The "jiggler" automaticly lets steam escape UNTIL it plugs and the pressure rises. If you watch the gauge you would know there was a problem and you could lower the heat OR remove from the heat....James


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Jwal10 is right. NEVER leave a canner unattended. It could be jiggling merrily away - but if it's jiggling TOO merrily, it can jiggle all the water out. 

You need to monitor it.

BUT it really won't blow up.

I have an All American. Once I got used to it, I gave the Presto to my daughter.


----------

